# New Dishwasher / Moisture Barrier



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I just bought a new dishwasher and installed it with no issues. My only concern is my counter tops are laminate / particle board and the new dishwasher's vent is on the top of the door which faces the bottom of the counter top.

I'm afraid of the moisture ruining the counter top over time. How can I seal the counter top to prevent damage as the steam comes out of the top vent?

I was going to use a small piece of rubber, but that only leaves a 1/4 inch between the vent and the counter. Will it hurt the dishwasher if the steam hits the counter top and falls back into the vent?










Thanks!
Mike


----------



## UFoPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

It will take a long time for the counter top to get damaged. but if you want , while the dishwasher is out you can spray some polyurethane over the raw particle board.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I find that hard to believe it won't get damaged in the near future. I'll take a picture and upload it shortly to make sure we are on the same page.

I thought about using polyurethane but wasn't sure how it would react with particle board. I've only used it on harder woods before. I already finished installing it, so I would have to paint some on when the door is open.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are the pictures:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Paint on the poly or just paint if it makes you feel better, it's not going to harm the partical board by sealing it.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

I did some looking around my workbench and I found a roll of HVAC foil tape. I decided to place a piece of that under the counter top and I think it'll work great. Plus you can't even see it unless you really craw down and purposely look up.

Thanks for the help


----------

